# The 1,800 BoI staff who got their trackers back should thank Padraic Kissane



## MAX01 (6 Feb 2018)

Many of the 1800 staff who have got their trackers returned have now received their refunds etc. Everyone has also got money towards legal advice. I hope that this money is sent to Padraic Kissane for his six years of painstaking forensic investigation on all aspects of our case which finally saw him succeed in getting our trackers returned. He had direct dealings with the Central Bank bringing the BOI staff cohort to their attention and providing detailed evidence to them. He did not charge any staff member for his services. We would not have got our trackers returned without Padraic Kissane.
Please PM me and I  will give you Padraic's bank details.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Feb 2018)

Agree fully. 

Padraic's business model is very odd.  He charges a fee for those who consult him.  Yet thousands of others have benefited from his work and don't pay him anything. 

They are even getting €600 or €750 for legal advice and they don't even need to spend it. They should send this to Padraic where his work has resulted in them getting their trackers. 

Brendan


----------

